# Suche Hilfe bei Java-Aufgabe gegen Bezahlung!



## Guest (21. Sep 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 




ich habe die Aufgabe zwei Spiele in Java zu programieren. Da java nicht ganz meine Welt ist suche ich jemanden, der mir diese beiden Spiele gegen Bezahlung programmiert. Zur Auswahl stehen Line them (TicTacToe), MinesCleaner(ähnlich dem Minessweeper von windows) oder Memory. Also zwei der drei Spiele müssten programmiert werden bis zum 30 September. Ich schicke interessierten per mail gerne die genaue Aufgabenstellung. Finanziell sollte man sich dann auch irgendwie einig werden. 

email: richter82@hotmail.com 

Gruß.....

P.S. Entschuldigt den Doppelpost, aber die Überschrift meines ersten posts war leider doppeldeutig.


----------



## DP (21. Sep 2007)

fällt dir ja früh ein.

zu tictactoe sollte hier schon irgendwo ein fertiger code rumliegen


----------



## Guest (21. Sep 2007)

Jap, ist leider sehr kurzfristig, definitv mein Versäumnis; aber es gibt wohl Menschen, denen so ein Code sehr einfach von der Hand geht. Für diese ist es eventuell nicht so tragisch, dass nur noch gut eine Woche Zeit bleibt. 

Und vielen Dank für den Hinweis zu TicTacToe; war selber auch schon darauf gestoßen, nur glaube ich, dass der Autor des Codes auch an meiner Uni studiert und die selben HA machen muss; da unsere Aufgaben auf duplizität geprüft werden, ist es wohl nicht ratsamen seinen Code zu übernehmen.


----------

